# Vintage Glycine...



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

Not sure if I have posted this previously.

Cheers,

Tony C.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice indeed. What's the size of its case?


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

Uwe W. said:


> Very nice indeed. What's the size of its case?


Thank you. Only 32mm, but wears larger due to the narrow bezel.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Very nice, is that a NOS ( new old stock ) watch.I don't think the dial has been re-finished. It's very difficult to re-paint that dial mark of Glycine used in the 40's.The Bienne Geneve marks were being used from 1938-42.It should be casing the Glycine manufacture movement Cal 72.


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

Emre said:


> Very nice, is that a NOS ( new old stock ) watch.I don't think the dial has been re-finished. It's very difficult to re-paint that dial mark of Glycine used in the 40's.The Bienne Geneve marks were being used from 1938-42.It should be casing the Glycine manufacture movement Cal 72.


Thank you, Emre. Not NOS, but close! The dial is definitely original, and it is one of my favorites. I'm not sure of the caliber, as someone on a different forum posted some literature suggesting that it is a 10 1/2 ligne cal. 64. Here's a photo of it, so perhaps you will be able to refine your opinion.

Cheers,

Tony C.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

I never heard of Cal 64, which doesn't mean it doesn't exist of course. Looks like the Cal 80, but the lignes are not matching: bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements : Glycine 80

Also don't have it in my cal list: Vintage Glycine Watch Movements. I've seen in these watch cases only the cal 72 ( Felsa 465 based ) and 80 so far.But you never know...

18 jewels + center jewel + center sweep seconds ( which could be considered still advanced at that time ) is certainly making your watch a premium example.


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks Emre. Here is the reference material that the French collector posted on another forum:


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Tony thanks for sharing. Looks like I need to get my hands on that ref book.


----------



## ekeko (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi guys, just picked this up on the bay, just love the original dial (gilt) and hands. Caliber 64 and I'm guessing late 40s early 50s with radium lume?
case is 35mm, 38mm including crown.
now on a Bond NATO
enjoy!


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Yep I would say also '40s and yes these era timepieces had radium element to glow originally. However I am not sure about this one. 

Generally if you have radium containing watches just be careful where you open the case and clean well as you go - radium dust may spread, not really dangerous but not recommended in living areas with infants especially.Ingersoll Radiolite models, American WW I era watches have the highest geiger counter readings,but towards WW II mankind got smarter....in radium aspect in watches

This one looks like re-lumed to me eyes,aged radium looks darker, so you are safe


----------



## ekeko (Jan 29, 2013)

Many thanks Emre, I have stripped and rebuilt a few watch movements but this one is keeping great time so it will stay in its case!
i am a real admirer of Glycine, it's history and bought an early Airman a few years back, complete with its original Glycine SS bracelet. Sadly, the unusual hack mechanism is no longer present, but the watch is still a great piece and runs perfectly.
I'll post some fotos asap


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Yep let's see that beauty. In the meantime you know that the hacking mechanism can be healed. Across the pond in The Netherlands is a watchmaker who restores the hacking mechanisms of the vintage Airman; Ronald Prins is his name. Let me know if you want to be connected for future.


----------



## ekeko (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, here it is. Bought it a few years back from the original owner here in UK. Unusual, as I have not seen many from that era being owned this side of the pond although it was and still is very popular in the US.
The case number is 913607 and also on the press fit case back it also reads PAT 314050, 323.1119 
from the Airman charts I'm reading it as from 1967 with an AS 1902/3 movement, although main crown is not cross hatched and may be a replacement. The bracelet is original I believe. What do you think?
I have family in Holland and so it would be pretty easy to get this baby's hack restored by Mr Prins. If you could link us it would be much appreciated Emre.
all the best


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Nice oldtimer with the Glcine logo. You are right it falls into manufacture year 1967, Q2 to be precise and it has the A.Schild 1902/03 movement. Since this is a 'Special' model it would be a 17 jewel AS 1903 version.

Ronald Prins can be reached through his website: Glycine horloges | Uw Klokkenmaker

Not sure if he has cross hatched crowns in stock but we can source it from our CONUS Glycine heritage watchmaker, they are also connected with each other,so that's also fixable.Let Ronald know your preferences if you want crystal and crown changes he can source it while he restores the hacking mechanism and services the movement.

As for the bracelet, Airman was sold generally with fixo-flex style ss bands or leather strap options. But with that Glycine logo on clasp and the fitting curved endlinks it's a great combo.


----------



## ekeko (Jan 29, 2013)

Many thanks Emre, I will contact Mr Prins and plan to be in Holland in early August so hope I can bring this particular Airman back to its original state.
It is currently keeping very accurate time, as is the sub second Glycine in my previous post, but I'll get it properly serviced by Mr Prins to give it many more years of life.


----------



## ekeko (Jan 29, 2013)

Watch now running perfectly after a full service by Ronald Prins. Hack is now working and new cross hatched crown fitted (supplied from our CONUS Glycine heritage watchmaker)
Another vintage Airman continues ticking like new!
Many thanks Emre and Ronald and of course to WUS without which our world of watches would be a little less enjoyable.


----------



## WindyCityWatchGuy (Nov 17, 2016)

That is a gorgeous old watch.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for reporting back. Great to hear that all is now functional and correct.I love these stories, thanks for your commitment.

Ronald Prins is the heritage watchmaker for Europe and is a very reliable contact who has a very rich knowledge on new and older movements. He is servicing my early automatics collection nowadays,can't wait to see them back.


----------



## ravenpower (Sep 4, 2017)

What do you think about this one? Any suggestion and price for a full service in europe.thanks


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Looks good case and dial, hands are re-lumed. I kind of see that hole at 24 o'clock but needs closer inspection. Service quote, I suggest you contact Ronald Prins ( contact info in above post ) for it. I doubt that anyone can give a remote service bill without knowing what the issues are or may be. It happens often that the wire popping up at 24 o'clock is just bent under the dial so that saves you from 200-300 USD...


----------



## ravenpower (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi , watch is arrived today and it doesen't look full original. Would like to have your opinion too PLEASE.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Can't see the caliber under the balance but why do you think it's fake? Photos of the crowns and dial would help also to have more input


----------



## ravenpower (Sep 4, 2017)

More photos , then seems all the inner ring and hacking is not present. See space between case and movement.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

That won't make it fake, it would be damaged hacking mechanism. I don't know the seller but let's be fair. Yes the hands are re-lumed but you knew that before buying anyway.Crowns are correct, case is correct, movement is correct...Before sending it to an educated watchmaker you can't really know if the hacking arm and pin is there somewhere.


----------



## ravenpower (Sep 4, 2017)

Ok thanks for your information, the watchmaker told me that the movement outer ring is missing as hacking lever and pin too. The gap from the movement made me think it's a fake of some sort of frankstain watch made from different pieces.
Let see if I can find the spares and repair it.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

I would recommend you get in touch with Ronald or James, they can fix it.


----------



## mcx (May 9, 2013)

It's stunning!


----------



## ekeko (Jan 29, 2013)

Ronald is tops and will sort out the hack and service it perfectly, he did my Airman no problem.


----------

